# Headliner issues with my audi 5000s quattro (1987)



## TD-B3 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, Guys I have had this audi 5000 s quattro for 3.5 years or so Havn't really ever driven it (okay i put around 5000km's on it so far since I have it) and my headliner slowly has started to fall off







and in the mean time I was a able to get my hands on a 1984 Audi 5000s that we parted out and that had a mint headliner in it but remeber only this year had the old school vinal in it. But other wise its exactly the same. And I will do my headliner soon but I am debating wheather to put the vinal one in that looks a bit different becasue its vinal and not the velvet. Or custom name a velvet one. What you think I should do guys?


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*falling roof*

no one i know has not had their 5000s fabric falling on their heads at some point. i think over 20 years the heat loosens the glue. i just use a combo of 3M spraymount and strategically placed upholstery tacks to keep mine in place


----------



## TD-B3 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: falling roof (jetta5000)*

Do you remember the vinal ones only in the 1984 I love it becasue it never falls but don't know becasue it doesn't look as good. I don't want to just spray some glue on it and just stick it up becasue it will not be very nice even if its the good 3M one. I think I should just custom make it my self because I found out my friend is good at it (what a small world)... Which one would you go spend alot of time to get it redone or but the vinal on in it.


----------

